# Train 1 March 17



## Dennis Delprato (Feb 28, 2017)

Why is Sunset Limited/TX Eagle Tr 1 departing LA 8:00 pm March 17 and not 10:00 pm as usual? (Received notification of change seveal weeks ago.)


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Feb 28, 2017)

Track work performed by UPRR.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 1, 2017)

There are several departures of the SL at 8 PM for track work. This has happened previously so the UP can get the track work completed.This time the West Bound SL is not affected.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 1, 2017)

I hope you meant SL train 2 as that is the one that departs Los Angeles. The New Orleans departure is train 1 and departs at 9 AM.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, there is no SL-East, so why not have a SL-West leaving LAX to Hawaii? :giggle:


----------

